# CIA Jerk



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

My guy and I were talking about this guy who cheated. Head of the CIA? My guys says to me"o I would of cheated too, the woman he cheated with is really good looking". I went off on him and he started to tell me he was kidding, I have no sense of humor, blah, blah, blah.

My x cheated on me after a 23 yr. marriage. It broke my life and my kids lives apart in ways that still has left scars.

I do not find his sense of humor in the least bit funny. He says I am too sensitive and that every day I get upset at him about something.

I talked to a friend and she said I should just give it to him back. I should of said o that CIA director is kinda cute, yeah I would of slept with him too. I kind of feel this is playing games but maybe she has a point and I should fire back as good as he gives.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Give him a taste of his own medicine, see how he responds. If he laughs it off then I would agree he was just joking. Poor taste given your past but as a guy we do say some stupid, not well thought out comments.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I can see an overraction when he was joking... could have been handled better if you had done the joking back & seen if he laughed.

But at least now, He knows were you stand on the cheating issue!!


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

Well the problem is that he said it very serious. When he jokes I can usually tell. Thanks everyone. Giving him a taste of his own medicine seems to be the order of the day.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

You know what...if that is HIS REAL Attitude, he is a jack -a**....

There will always be another woman around the block that is hotter, another man who makes more $$, people who are smarter, have more success & Prestige, funnier, you name it ....but if our own Lovers don't recognize our value against all of these......and appreciate what they have at home.... maybe it would be good for them to loose it - so maybe they'll wake up. 

The CIA dude is another waste of a real man-because he lacks integrity and character - to cheat on his wife - over some loose bimbo in the heat of the moment.


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> You know what...if that is HIS REAL Attitude, he is a jack -a**....
> 
> There will always be another woman around the block that is hotter, another man who makes more $$, people who are smarter, have more success & Prestige, funnier, you name it ....but if our own Lovers don't recognize our value against all of these......and appreciate what they have at home.... maybe it would be good for them to loose it - so maybe they'll wake up.
> 
> The CIA dude is another waste of a real man-because he lacks integrity and character - to cheat on his wife - over some loose bimbo in the heat of the moment.


He was kidding but he did not have that gleam in his eye when he kids. I know that isn't the way he thinks. He also said they spent lots of time together and he was tempted. Well yes we all are tempted but we don't give into the temptation. That is the difference between adults who love their spouses and have morals and values and care about their families. 

Granted this guys wife was not much to look at but that is no excuse for cheating on her.


----------

